
The Truth Is That Android Is Cheap, Not Good - Pr0
http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/22/cheap-not-good/
======
Zigurd
Android is both cheap and very good. A Nexus 4 stands toe to toe with iPhone
hardware and Android 4.2 is the best designed and most innovative OS in wide
use.

Nexus branding makes it easy to find both good Android and good pricing (even
scalper's pricing is hundreds of dollars less than an off-plan iPhone).

If the gripe is with cheap devices with trailing-edge versions of Android,
both Google and the OEMs can share the blame. Google could do more to
eliminate excuses OEMs have for not keeping up with the latest versions, and
reward the ones that do with an expanded Nexus branding program. But consumers
still have the choice of buying Nexus devices.

